# Toy or Mini?



## PoopSandwich (Nov 13, 2021)

He is turning 6 months, this January 16 2022....I measured his height from the shoulder, it's 10 inches...is there any possible he could grow continously?

His weight is around 3.95kg

The breeder that I bought him, said toy...but please clarify to me if this is going to be mini or toy


----------



## princess83 (Jul 21, 2018)

I can't help with your questions, but he is adorable!


----------



## Tulsi (Jun 8, 2021)

Well if he has toy parents he is a toy. If mini parents he is a mini. You can get small minis and large toys.

He is really adorable. 

Mine is a mini x toy and is 8kg and about 12 inches at 10 months old.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I had 13" 9 pound toy and a 10" 10 pound mini


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Your baby is adorable.


Technically in the States, toys shown in conformation must be under 10" at the withers, Miniatures must be 10" to under 15" and standards are above 15" at the withers. Some other countries have different height requirements.

As Tulsi said, if both parents were toys then your puppy is a toy. If he is 10" or higher, then he is an oversized toy. If both parents are minipoos, then he is a minipoo. If one parent is a toy and one a miniature, then he is an intervarietal and the size range is not defined.

Measuring the withers is hard to do unless you have a measuring wicket and a dog that stands calm which puppies rarely do - so you could be off a little. At his current weight, your measurement may be accurate or close.

He's probably finished, or nearly finished growing at 6 months.


----------



## PoopSandwich (Nov 13, 2021)

this is him now hehehe


----------

